# Eeeee - risky!



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone else remember CNCo's Adventures in the Tanker Trade?

Can't even find a decent picture!


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Kept my steam ticket and BP cadetship a secret whilst CNCo had the Eridine and Eriskay, heard too many stories about the Hedamores alternator engines, the hole in the bottom of one of the tanks, cargo ships for me I'm afraid. (One voyage on Erradale which seemed to have a similar lifestyle and populated by ex tanker men)

Duncan


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello! 

You most certainly were not alone! About a quarter of CNCo were denying ever having been anywhere near Shell or BP! 

Mind you, I recall a certain tanker master* doing a trip on the "Pacific Islander" and begging to be allowed to go back to a quiet life, with proper harbours at decent intervals, so it cut both ways.

I'd forgotten the Hedemoras; they were knackered because they had been running for seven years in layup, which was not what their makers had expected.

A Hedemora is pretty much a Swedish Paxman, as I understand it - lightweight, fits rail loading gauge, supplied to Navies who don't know any better.

It wasn't really a hole, more a case of enthusiastic pitting under an elephant's foot - the tanker alongside us in Dubai dry docks, owned by a well known Danish outfit, was much worse!

*Jim Hofton, iirc


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

In the absence of the Gallery I googled the Eeee-Risky and this is what I got:

First a most unflattering picture on Auke Visser's site, from the early days when she was pretending very hard not to be owned by Sir John and Sir Adrian Swire:

http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/part-1/id421.htm


Second a nice account by John Davies of her first logger crew rescue:

http://radiosquirrels.net/gallery/show?keyword=SOSNEWC&panel=pab1_6


----------

